
Show HN: Graph Your Twitter Network with Neo4j, Powered by Docker - ryguyrg
http://network.graphdemos.com/
======
edoceo
You don't need the two follows pointers. That's an anti-pattern and solved by
the right query syntax.

~~~
nicolewhite
That only applies when the relationship implies bi-directionality. On Twitter,
me following you doesn't necessarily mean that you follow me. Thus both
directions are persisted in the model.

If this were on Facebook, however, you would be right.
(:User)-[:FRIENDS_WITH]-(:User) would only need to be persisted once and with
an arbitrary direction.

------
redwards510
Couldn't load the Neo4j instance. Refreshed 3x. Latest Chrome + uBlock Origin
+ Privacy Badger.

~~~
redwards510
disabled those extensions. ctrl+f5 refresh. still not loading.

~~~
ryguyrg
Sorry, we hit EC2 instance limits. Now fixed. Try again :-)

